# What is this odd Coral?



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys There is a small brown coral growing on a friends Snail, Any ideas? It retracts into its hard base when disturbed.
Thanks.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

maybe you should take a picture with white lights cause its really hard to tell from this picture


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Zvonmonet said:


> maybe you should take a picture with white lights cause its really hard to tell from this picture


Yeah I agree, sorry about that. Hopefully this works.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

maybe brown clove polyps?


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

or some sort of xenia


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

TypeZERO said:


> or some sort of xenia


Well it Retracts into a skeleton base, like a sps coral. So Xenia is out .


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Then my second guess is a type of gonipora! Dont make me use my lifelines!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Could be an organ pipe coral if it retracts into a skeletal type structure


----------



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

Blue sympodium?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

TypeZERO said:


> Then my second guess is a type of gonipora! Dont make me use my lifelines!


That was my guess - the polyps look a lttle extended like gonis.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I second Tristan... pipe organ coral


----------



## goby_dude (Sep 18, 2012)

Yah, looks like some sort of goniopora


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Count the number of tentacles on each polyp.

8: Tubipora sp
12: Alveopora sp
24: Goniopora sp.

HTH


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks a ton guys, Ill give it a shot!


----------

